# Poll - What Is Your Favorite Stuffing/Dressing?



## mish (Oct 11, 2005)

What is your favorite stuffing/Dressing?

Traditional

Cornbread

Oyster/Clams (Seafood)

Wild Rice

Sausage/Chorizo

Currents/Fruit and Nuts (Raisins, Apples, Cranberries, etc.)

Veggie/Mushroom

Couscous

Out Of A Box

Other


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 11, 2005)

from that list of choices, I would go a "deviled" oyster "dressing" cooked in casserole.  But In my family I am alone in that liking so, ... I just eat smoked oysters in the corner by myself...


----------



## mish (Oct 11, 2005)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> from that list of choices, I would go a "deviled" oyster "dressing" cooked in casserole. But In my family I am alone in that liking so, ... I just eat smoked oysters in the corner by myself...


 
I love oyster dressing, Robo. Could you share the recipe? TIA 

(I posted a topic under bread for Show Me Your Stuffing, if any one would like to contribute.)


----------



## pdswife (Oct 11, 2005)

I like the traditional stuffing... it has to be cooked in the bird though.


----------



## middie (Oct 11, 2005)

traditional... either raw or from the bird


----------



## jennyema (Oct 11, 2005)

Cornbread made with giblet stock.

Never cook in the bird because of food safety issues.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 11, 2005)

Traditional, here, too. My family likes it very plain. I do like adding dried cranberries to it, though. And mine has to be crunchy on top. 

Day after, cold from the fridge is still the best, though!


----------



## marmalady (Oct 11, 2005)

Traditional, lots of onion/celery and herbs, and crunchy on top!


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 11, 2005)

This might sound a little silly, but, what are ya'll refering to as traditional?
I always thought that my mammaw did traditional with cornbread.

She cooks the cornbread, then mixes it with herbs, eggs, celery, onion, broth from the turkey juices and not sure what all else.


----------



## corazon (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of stuffing.  My DH likes traditional but we add green chile and toasted pine nuts to it.


----------



## Corinne (Oct 11, 2005)

*Stuffing*

It's my favorite part of the meal. And being from Lancaster County, PA, I want plain old bread "filling". Just bread, butter, celery, onions, broth, & some seasoning. That's it - no extra, added stuff! They don't do things that way up here in New England! And it upsets me every year because someone else always has to make the stuffing!
One of my husband's favorite parts of the meal is scalloped oysters. That was a new one on me, too! I found an excellent recipe for them last year.


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 12, 2005)

I like a sausage meat and apple stuffing, but my favourite for chicken and turkey is plain old British sage and onion stuffing:  bread crumbs, onions, chopped fresh sage leaves and freshly milled black pepper.  I don't like stuffing cooked inside the bird, I always cook it separately.


----------



## Brianschef (Oct 12, 2005)

For us it is traditional bread style with a kick, fresh sage sausage, cream of mushroom soup, fresh slice muchrooms, heavy on the onions, fresh farm eggs, lots of fresh sage and ground black pepper.  Roasted in the bird of course....


----------



## Constance (Oct 12, 2005)

Corinne, please share your scalloped oyster recipe...I love them, but haven't been happy with the recipes I've tried.
My favorite stuffing is "Dorothy Jean's Chicken Casserole". I've posted the recipe here a couple of times. At Thanksgiving, I usually add oysters to it in addition to the chicken.
I like my stuffing cooked separately from the bird. I want it with a good crust on the bottom, moist inside, and browned on the top.
I love the stuff so much I can eat it cold!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 12, 2005)

My favourite stuffing is the one with chestnut... precooked and crumbled ones mixed with shredded onion and carrots and bread crumbs, herbs... we love chestnuts and it really complements the turkey nicely...


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Oct 12, 2005)

traditional, cornbread, and wild rice. My mom does her little asian flair with her turkey. She does a sticky rice with peas, chinese sausage, and a few other things. I like that also.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 12, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> This might sound a little silly, but, what are ya'll refering to as traditional?
> I always thought that my mammaw did traditional with cornbread.
> 
> She cooks the cornbread, then mixes it with herbs, eggs, celery, onion, broth from the turkey juices and not sure what all else.


 
Sowwy - shoulda' realized that 'traditional' means different things in different parts of the country! Traditional to an ex-Pennsylvanian is a stuffing made of stale white bread, torn up, and lots of celery and onion sauteed in butter, with a little chicken broth added; then lots of sage, marjoram, and thyme. 

I've tweaked it from gramma's recipe by adding some onion powder and garlic powder, and fresh chopped parsley at the end. Always done in a casserole dish, never the bird, for crunchies!


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 12, 2005)

traditional, but with walnuts and mushrooms and sage, and the bread cant be those dry cubies you buy in the box... got to tear it yourself for the right texture.


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Traditional*

I would have to choose the traditional stuffing. I love to make it from scratch. My family and I make stuffing alot and not just for thanksgiving. We'll have it with a wide varietie of foods like chicken, beef, lamb, and sometimes with spaghetti. But we definatly make it every holiday. MMMMMMMMM...STUFFING.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 12, 2005)

traditional is the local custom you are used to.  if one were scandinavian, a traditional roast bird dressing would have nuts and fruits such as almonds and prunes or apples, mixed with the breading and savories.

anyone here do a traditional chocolate marshmallow graham cracker stuffing??


----------



## SierraCook (Oct 12, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> stale white bread, torn up, and lots of celery and onion sauteed in butter, with a little chicken broth added; then lots of sage, marjoram, and thyme.


 
*This is my favorite kind of stuffing.  To me stuffing and mashed potatoes with gravy is the best part of the Thanksgiving meal.  I can do without all the other partsof the meal as long as I can have my stuffing and mashed potatoes. Bring on the carb overload for the day.*


----------



## luvs (Oct 13, 2005)

i like traditional. my whole family does.


----------



## Brooksy (Oct 13, 2005)

Our traditional is pretty much as Marmalady described, but willing to give anything a go.

We did try a commercial (out of a box) stuffing once, spoiled the chook. Won't do that again.


----------



## simpleisgood (Oct 13, 2005)

My favorite stuffing is made with sweet brown rice (glutinous), chinese sausage, black fungus, shitake mushrooms, onions, celery and poultry seasoning.  The ingredients can vary, but this is a basic recipe that has been handed down from my grandparents.  Most people who try is think it superior to the traditional American stuffing, although I like that too.


----------



## mish (Oct 13, 2005)

simpleisbest said:
			
		

> My favorite stuffing is made with sweet brown rice (glutinous), chinese sausage, black fungus, shitake mushrooms, onions, celery and poultry seasoning. The ingredients can vary, but this is a basic recipe that has been handed down from my grandparents. Most people who try is think it superior to the traditional American stuffing, although I like that too.


 
Welcome to DC, simpleisbest.  Hope you will enjoy the site as much as I do.  This sounds delish and unique.  Have never tried Chinese sausage.  Would like to learn more. Could you share the recipe with us in the bread catagory. I'd like to give it a try.  Thank you.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2005)

I like mine the way my Grandma on my Dad's side, my Mother, and my Dad made their stuffing, with torn stale bread, turkey broth, , a couple freshe eggs, sage, thyme, salt, pepper, giblets, pork breadfast sausage, fehsly chopped celery and onion.  Unfortunately, though I know what goes in, I can't get the flavor right.

It either comes out too strong or too weak.  I can't pre-test as there is raw egg in the mix.  I like it cooked in the bird, or in a casserole dish, baked.

Fortunately, I've got a few "traditional dressing" recipes from my freinds here.  I'll be trying one this coming Thanksgiving.  My turkeys may be perfect, but my dressing needs work.

Oh, and my favorite way to eat leftover stuffing is to put it between two slices of good whole wheat bread with sliced turkey and a bit of salt, add some Miracle Whip, and once in a great while, some iceburgh lettuce.   Almost as good as a liverwurst, tomato, and lettuce sandwich.  Yum. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Oct 14, 2005)

Dressing can be tricky, Weed. It took me a long time to get the hang of it. It really helps to start with a recipe, and after you get the hang of it, you can make adjustments.

I've eaten plenty of raw egg in cookie dough, but I find raw dressing a little too challenging.


----------

